# Lyft adds in-app pronoun choices for riders



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lyft is the first ride-hailing app to ask what pronouns you use when you ride in a car, whether that's male, female, plural pronouns, or other options.

The ride-sharing service announced Wednesday that starting today for LGBTQ Pride month (that's June) and going forward, riders can add pronouns onto their profiles, and choose from five different options:

https://mashable.com/article/lyft-pride-pronoun-inclusive-ride-hailing-app.amp


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

What a bunch of bullshit. As if things weren't complicated enough already, now we'll need to check passenger notes for pronoun preferences, etc for each rider.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is just stupid! That Marketing Director needs to be fired.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Slow News Day


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lyft will come away with the LGBT community's pax while Uber sleeps on this issue. Lyft keeps clawing away at Uber's big market share. I hope they are both forced to pay fairly by trying to cut each other's throats...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Lyft will come away with the LGBT community's pax while Uber sleeps on this issue. Lyft keeps clawing away at Uber's big market share. I hope they are both forced to pay fairly by trying to cut each other's throats...


this isnt affecting anything


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

What a relief! Now I no longer have to ask every rider whether they are male, female, transsexual, or transgender before referring to them in the 3rd person or just calling them Pat.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I support the LGBT community but when a pax is in my car its me or you.....the rest is irrelevant. Ill never use those pronouns in any conversation i have as the conversations are one on one.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This is just stupid! That Marketing Director needs to be fired.


Since lyft's HQ is based in SF this decision speaks for itself.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

imagine how ridiculous its going to be for every single person to be asked what pronoun they use the next time they use the app even though transgenders are only a miniscule amount of overall pax


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I am always polite and accommodating to most, but I will never use a made up pronoun such as "xir" or refer to a singular person as a plural pronoun (unless they are genuinely suffering from multiple personality or are Siamese twins). This story is just more corporate SJW nonsense in order for them to appear to the general public as "virtuous" and "progressive". I'm not buying it for one minute.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you are either born a man or woman....transgenders want you to change the definition of the words boy or girl

thats like saying the color yellow is now a new name

you can do whatever you want since you aren't harming me but I aint changing the definition of words just because you do something that I don't do


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I have so many memes to post on this, lol. I'll keep it to two this time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Since lyft's HQ is based in SF this decision speaks for itself.


Good point.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft is the first ride-hailing app to ask what pronouns you use when you ride in a car, whether that's male, female, plural pronouns, or other options.
> 
> The ride-sharing service announced Wednesday that starting today for LGBTQ Pride month (that's June) and going forward, riders can add pronouns onto their profiles, and choose from five different options:
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/lyft-pride-pronoun-inclusive-ride-hailing-app.amp


How about we just call the passengers their name?



uberdriverfornow said:


> you are either born a man or woman....transgenders want you to change the definition of the words boy or girl
> 
> thats like saying the color yellow is now a new name
> 
> you can do whatever you want since you aren't harming me but I aint changing the definition of words just because you do something that I don't do


To be perfectly clear, there are roughly 200,000 people in the country born as hermaphrodites or with some kind of gender anomalies.

They deserve to be accepted.

The spoiled, bored, schizophrenic problem starters just need to be ignored. Unfortunately, these are the majority of transgender as a fad cases. The true genetic cases are usually very, very private.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Makes no difference to me, I'll just continue grunting at my pax as usual.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> How about we just call the passengers their name?
> 
> 
> To be perfectly clear, there are roughly 200,000 people in the country born as hermaphrodites or with some kind of gender anomalies.
> ...


They say accepting as in they want everyone to say it's natural to be gay and it's completely not. It goes against our natural instincts that we are all given at birth.

Again, I have nothing against transgenders but don't expect everyone to support it because most people don't.

And I find it hard to believe there are 200,000 people born with both sexes. It's so rare it's probably less than 1,000 in history.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

There are hundreds of thousands of people BORN WITH gender anomalies.

Regarding what people do in their private life, I agree, it should remain private. But that does not mean homosexuals should hide the fact that they're homosexual. Their sex life is none of my business, just as much as a straight couple's sex is none of my business.

It should be accepted that it creeps some people out. If someone's natural reaction is to be grossed out by it, that's their natural reaction. Too many people trying to force people to eat their peas.

Don't like peas? Don't eat em. Love peas? Have at it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hermaphrodite.

Here's what we do know: If you ask experts at medical centers how often a child is *born* so noticeably atypical in terms of genitalia that a specialist in sex differentiation is called in, the number comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> There are hundreds of thousands of people BORN WITH gender anomalies.


no way, no how



W00dbutcher said:


> Hermaphrodite.
> 
> Here's what we do know: If you ask experts at medical centers how often a child is *born* so noticeably atypical in terms of genitalia that a specialist in sex differentiation is called in, the number comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births


there probably isn't a single person registered at this forum that has ever personally known someone born with both sexes


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no way, no how
> 
> 
> there probably isn't a single person registered at this forum that has ever personally known someone born with both sexes


329,000,000 in the US.

That's 165,000 hermaphrodites.

Double the population of Lawrence, Kansas.

Born that way. Science doesn't even argue about it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> That's 165,000 hermaphrodites.


nothing at all to back up that claim

nobody even personally knows someone that is


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nothing at all to back up that claim
> 
> nobody even personally knows someone that is


Learn statistics.

It's okay. I don't judge you for being born stupid.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Learn statistics.
> 
> It's okay. I don't judge you for being born stupid.


i learn to use the common sense that God gives everyone

the problem is that most people don't know how to use it and believe anything people tell them without thinking for themselves


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i learn to use the common sense that God gives everyone
> 
> the problem is that most people don't know how to use it and believe anything people tell them without thinking for themselves


"For there are eunuchs who were born that way, and there are eunuchs who have been made eunuchs by others--and there are those who choose to live like eunuchs for the sake of the kingdom of heaven. The one who can accept this should accept it."

--Jesus Christ


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think most people's instincts is to get upset and think like a bigot. Half of this country already does. It's not a big deal, if someone gets upset by it just tell Lyft you don't feel comfortable by their anger and want to be unpaired from them for future rides. Better yet don't use pronouns. I seldom say Sir or Madam, I would not call a pax he or she. It's a nothing burger. Just be respectful of everyone if you expect the same.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> "For there are eunuchs who were born that way, and there are eunuchs who have been made eunuchs by others--and there are those who choose to live like eunuchs for the sake of the kingdom of heaven. The one who can accept this should accept it."
> 
> --Jesus Christ


a eunuch is simply someone with no balls and/or penis

you seem to be confusing them with hermaphrodites which have both sexes


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

How to video of Uber's new protocol in determining pax's gender.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> a eunuch is simply someone with no balls and/or penis
> 
> you seem to be confusing them with hermaphrodites which have both sexes


BORN THAT WAY



nonononodrivethru said:


> BORN THAT WAY


Please do a little more research.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> BORN THAT WAY


yup, born without balls and/or a penis

not born with both sexes

thanks for playing


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yup, born without balls and/or a penis
> 
> not born with both sexes
> 
> thanks for playing


?

Your historical knowledge of science is amusing.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

When referring to these people, my favorite pronoun is "it".


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like they missed a few:


Nominative (subject)Accusative (object)Possessive adjectivePossessive pronounReflexive*Elverson*[1]_ey_ laughedI kissed _em__eir_ head hurtsthat is _eirs_ey feeds _emself_*Spivak* (original)[2]_e_ laughedI kissed _em__eir_ head hurtsthat is _eirs_e feeds _emself_Spivak variants_e_ / _ey_ laughedI kissed _em_ / _eir__eir_ head hurtsthat is _eirs_e / ey feeds _emself_ / _eirself_*sie and hir*[3]_sie_ laughedI kissed _hir__hir_ head hurtsthat is _hirs_sie feeds _hirself_*s/he and hir*[4]_s/he_ laughedI kissed _hir__hir_ head hurtsthat is _hirs_s/he feeds _hirself_*ze and hir*[5]_ze_ laughedI kissed _hir__hir_ head hurtsthat is _hirs_ze feeds _hirself_*xe*[6]_xe_ laughedI kissed _xem__xyr_ head hurtsthat is _xyrs_xe feeds _xemself_/_xyrself_*ve*[7]_ve_ laughedI kissed _ver__vis_ head hurtsthat is _vis_ve feeds _verself_*vey*[8]_vey_ laughedI kissed _ve__vy_ head hurtsthat is _vyn_vey feeds _vyself_*ze and mer*[9]_ze_ laughedI kissed _mer__zer_ head hurtsthat is _zers_ze feeds _zemself_*e, em, es*[10]_e_ laughedI kissed _em__es_ head hurts*e, em, e's*[11]_e_ laughedI kissed _em__e's_ head hurtsthat is _e's_e feeds _emself_*e and het*_e_ laughedI kissed _het__het_ head hurtsthat is _hets_e feeds _hetself_*thon*[12][13][14]_thon_ laughedI kissed _thon__thons_ head hurtsthat is _thon's_thon feeds _thonself_*Humanist*[15][16]_hu_ laughedI kissed _hum__hus_ head hurtsthat is _hus_hu feeds _huself_*hesh*_hesh_ laughedI kissed _hesh__hesh's_ head hurtsthat is _hesh's_hesh feeds _heshself_*ne*_ne_ laughedI kissed _nem__nir_ head hurtsthat is _nirs_ne feeds _nemself__hiser_ or _his'er_ [17]_he'er_ laughedI kissed _him'er_/_himer__his'er_/_hiser_ head hurtsthat is _his'ers_/_hisers_*en*_en_ laughedI kissed _en__ens_ head hurtsthat is _ens_en feeds _enself_*hi*_hi_ laughedI kissed _hem__hes_ head hurtsthat is _hes_hi feeds _hemself_*le*_le_ laughedI kissed _lim__lis_ head hurtsthat is _lis_le feeds _limself_*himer*_himer_ laughedI kissed _himer__himer's_ head hurtsthat is _himers_himer feeds _himerself_*ir*_ir_ laughedI kissed _iro__irs_ head hurtsthat is _irs_ir feeds _irself_*se*_se_ laughedI kissed _sim__sis_ head hurtsthat is _sis_se feeds _simself_*hse*_hse_ laughedI kissed _hse__hse's_ head hurtsthat is _hse's_hse feeds _hseself_*co*_co_ laughedI kissed _co__cos_ head hurtsthat is _co's_co feeds _coself_*tey, tem, ter*[18]_tey_ laughedI kissed _tem__ter_ head hurtsthat is _ters_*tey*_tey_ laughedI kissed _tem__term_ head hurtsthat is _terms_term feeds _termself_*shkle*_shkle_ laughedI kissed _shkler/shklim__shklers_ head hurtsthat is _shklers_term feeds _shklimself_*ze*_ze_ laughedI kissed _zim__zees_ head hurtsthat is _zees_ze feeds _zeeself_*per*[19]_per_ laughedI kissed _per__pers_ head hurtsthat is _pers_per feeds _perself_*na*_na_ laughedI kissed _nan__nas_ head hurtsthat is _nas_na feeds _naself_*en*_en_ laughedI kissed _ar__es_ head hurtsthat is _es_en feeds _arself_*rim*_rim_ laughedI kissed _run__ris_ head hurtsthat is _ris_rim feeds _rimself_.*ae*_ae_ laughedI kissed _ae__ae's_ head hurtsthat is _ae's_ae feeds _aeself_*ay*_ay_ laughedI kissed _ay__ay's_ head hurtsthat is _ay's_ay feeds _ayself_*et*_et_ laughedI kissed _et__ets_ head hurtsthat is _ets_et feeds _etself_*heshe*_heshe_ laughedI kissed _hen__hes_ head hurtsthat is _hes_heshe feeds _hemself_*hann*_hann_ laughedI kissed _hann__hanns_ head hurtsthat is _hanns_hann feeds _hannself_*herm*_herm_ laughedI kissed _herm__herm's_ head hurtsthat is _herm's_herm feeds _hermself_*phe*_phe_ laughedI kissed _phe__phe's_ head hurtsthat is _phe's_phe feeds _phe's self_


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I just ask them for, "your name please?" To verify the right person is in the car. Then continue to refer to them by that which they have elected to be called.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Lyft execs are so out of touch with the actual ride experience. Their app interface - one million touches required for every ride.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i learn to use the common sense that God gives everyone
> 
> the problem is that most people don't know how to use it and believe anything people tell them without thinking for themselves


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They say accepting as in they want everyone to say it's natural to be gay and it's completely not. It goes against our natural instincts that we are all given at birth.
> 
> Again, I have nothing against transgenders but don't expect everyone to support it because most people don't.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe there are 200,000 people born with both sexes. It's so rare it's probably less than 1,000 in history.


You know damn well there has been more than 1k people born with both sex parts. There is thousands of people born like that in each state yearly.

Do not soil the Christian faith with more ignorance especially things you know to be wrong.



nonononodrivethru said:


> There are hundreds of thousands of people BORN WITH gender anomalies.
> 
> Regarding what people do in their private life, I agree, it should remain private. But that does not mean homosexuals should hide the fact that they're homosexual. Their sex life is none of my business, just as much as a straight couple's sex is none of my business.
> 
> ...


People born with both genitalia's have nothing to do with homosexuality. These are people born with a real birth defect such as dwarfism.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know damn well there has been more than 1k people born with both sex parts. There is thousands of people born like that in each state yearly.
> 
> Do not soil the Christian faith with more ignorance especially things you know to be wrong.
> 
> ...


I asked my child's pediatrician about this once, he was in his sixties at the time and had a practice with 6 others. He had never run into it.

Anyway, the one's that get me are Men "transitioning" to become Women, that want to be with another Woman?

So they were born a male, but want to become a woman so they can be with other women? Born a male, but wants to transition into a Lesbian? How does that make any sense?

Huh?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People born with both genitalia's have nothing to do with homosexuality.


Exactly, the LGB do not like the T. Totally separate groups that should have never been lumped together.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I asked my child's pediatrician about this once, he was in his sixties at the time and had a practice with 6 others. He had never run into it.
> 
> Anyway, the one's that get me are Men "transitioning" to become Women, that want to be with another Woman?
> 
> ...


Most times when someone is born with both the hospital will ask the guardian to choose the gender, while also looking at which type of sex organs that person has. Most families wouldn't tell anyone that their darling boy or girl was originally a hermaphrodite.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most times when someone is born with both the hospital will ask the guardian to choose the gender, while also looking at which type of sex organs that person has. Most families wouldn't tell anyone that their darling boy or girl was originally a hermaphrodite.


A Doctor however, would not need to be told, he has complete medical history

The reason I brought it up is because I sincerely believe they exist, maybe not in the numbers that are advertised, but they may be a result of a ghost twin (I think that's what the term is), or a twin that died in the womb, and was absorbed by the living twin. I read several articles about this, and in some cases it was found that an individual had two completely different sets of DNA because of it. I know this is true, cuz I read it on the interwebs.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> A Doctor however, would not need to be told, he has complete medical history


Not necessarily, and usually no. You just stumbled on one of healthcare's dilemmas.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

just another request to ignore just because

show me what im going to be paid so i can ignore every ride under $10 instead of cancel them

what these criminals care about pronouns they dont even know what share, partner, community, increase, bonus, reward, care....means

will any agency just throw all these clueless idiots in a jail cell already, im kinda getting tired degrading the experience 90% of the time

i ignore all rides non xl requests not at a hotel 30+ miles from the airport & all the trans prostitutes use x or pool so this is just more bloat to the app


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know damn well there has been more than 1k people born with both sex parts. There is thousands of people born like that in each state yearly.
> 
> Do not soil the Christian faith with more ignorance especially things you know to be wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, am I supposed to ask permission before addressing a different yet similar subject?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Easy solution: STOP CALLING PEOPLE SIR OR MA'AM. 

I'm not your servant, I'm just somebody giving you a ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I asked my child's pediatrician about this once, he was in his sixties at the time and had a practice with 6 others. He had never run into it


exactly

the Freemasons that run the world behind the scenes that worship their ****** goat god Baphomet want everyone to think its possible as they push their ****** agenda

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baphomet
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I asked my child's pediatrician about this once, he was in his sixties at the time and had a practice with 6 others. He had never run into it.
> 
> Anyway, the one's that get me are Men "transitioning" to become Women, that want to be with another Woman?
> 
> ...


I've always said I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

When do u use a pronoun with a rider? Verify the name & drive. Then tell them about how Trump is awesome, about how Lyft is better to their drivers, whatever it is one talks about in a ride, then say g'day when they leave. Pronouns are for talking about _other_ people, not the ones ur talking to.

When the rider gets in, do u say "hey, how is her day today" or "Has she had a good day"? No, you say "yr day" & "Did you have"


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not necessarily, and usually no. You just stumbled on one of healthcare's dilemmas.


Good Lord!

I think a Dr. would know what he needs to know about these things......

To what extent will some people to excuse nonsense


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I'm sorry, am I supposed to ask permission before addressing a different yet similar subject?


They're not similar. Birth defects and sexual preferences aren't similar



BigRedDriver said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> I think a Dr. would know what he needs to know about these things......
> 
> To what extent will some people to excuse nonsense


Well you assumed doctors automatically have access to your complete medical record. I just informed you that isn't true. That's not excusing nonsense????

Also remember tens or a few hundred thousand people is only a drop in the bucket out of a pool of well over 300 million people.

Next time ask your doctor how many Eskimos have he's treated. If he says none, I can personally assure you it's more than a thousand Eskimos in history


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They're not similar. Birth defects and sexual preferences aren't similar
> 
> 
> Well you assumed doctors automatically have access to your complete medical record. I just informed you that isn't true. That's not excusing nonsense????
> ...


Ethnic group vs biological abnormalities?

Look, pediatricians often get involved VERY early in a child's life and very often consult with the OBGYN. This ain't rocket science.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ethnic group vs biological abnormalities?
> 
> Look, pediatricians often get involved VERY early in a child's life and very often consult with the OBGYN. This ain't rocket science.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 324690
> View attachment 324691


From the intersex society of North America?

Nope, no obvious agenda there!

Of course, believe them, not an expert in his 60s!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> From the intersex society of North America?
> 
> Nope, no obvious agenda there!
> 
> Of course, believe them, not an expert in his 60s!


Lol ? Yes I do. They are the authority on intersex birth defects which is the topic at hand.

If I had questions about diabetes I would ask the American Diabetes Association too.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is just stupid! That Marketing Director needs to be fired.


Why are you firing the director who has no clue about this business. Fire whoever hired her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 324690
> View attachment 324691


just because you something on the internet doesn't make it true

the cigarette companies still claim cigarettes are safe

AND somehow cigaretttes aren't banned and the execs of the cigarette companies don't go to prison for slowing killing people selling items specifically designed and manufactured to kill people


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just because you something on the internet doesn't make it true
> 
> the cigarette companies still claim cigarettes are safe
> 
> AND somehow cigaretttes aren't banned and the execs of the cigarette companies don't go to prison for slowing killing people selling items specifically designed and manufactured to kill people


Okay show a source that's says otherwise.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Since lyft's HQ is based in SF this decision speaks for itself.


And 'er umh the two founders are Gay.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol ? Yes I do. They are the authority on intersex birth defects which is the topic at hand.
> 
> If I had questions about diabetes I would ask the American Diabetes Association too.


The "authority" is now defunct?

"There are few firm estimates of the number of intersex people. *The now-defunct Intersex Society of North America stated that:*

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Int...ikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex#Population_figures

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex#Population_figures


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I just use the name that comes up when it says picking up so and so I dont give a flying f*#k what your pronoun is if you aren't having sex with me I dont care what your sexuality is. gay straight transexual s&m squirter crossdresser whatever, you're a human being and I will treat you as such as long as you dont get stupid in my car *endrant*


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seth619navy said:


> View attachment 324662


Serious question... which one is Murray? Back in the day we had Big Bird, Oscar, Ernie and Bert, cookie monster, the counting vampire and the elephant guy. None of these oddball add-ons.



UberLaLa said:


> And 'er umh the two founders are Gay.


So at the next Lyft shindig, should we use They/Them/Theirs or She/Her/Hers? (Asking for a friend)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> and the elephant guy.


The elephant guy would have scared the poop out of as a kid.









*Mr. Snuffleupagus on the other hand, I loved!







*



Fozzie said:


> Serious question... which one is Murray? Back in the day we had Big Bird, Oscar, Ernie and Bert, cookie monster, the counting vampire and the elephant guy. None of these oddball add-ons.


And how the hell do you not have Kermit?

What the hell man?











nonononodrivethru said:


> 329,000,000 in the US.
> 
> That's 165,000 hermaphrodites.
> 
> ...


How many of those 165,000 identify as both? How many as Male? Female?

Unless we know those #s, it really doesn't matter. From my understanding, which is mostly made up and or backed by some internet reading, most true hermaphrodites live their lives identifying as one sex.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> *Mr. Snuffleupagus on the other hand, I loved!
> View attachment 324705
> *


You found him! ❤



> And how the hell do you not have Kermit?
> 
> What the hell man?
> View attachment 324707


Kermit and I used to be tight, but he's an amphibian and changed sex when he started hanging out with that Piggy chick.

I miss the good ole' days...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> but he's an amphibian


And I always thought it was Ernie who went both ways.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> The "authority" is now defunct?
> 
> "There are few firm estimates of the number of intersex people. *The now-defunct Intersex Society of North America stated that:*
> 
> ...


You didn't even read your own link. 

This is what is said regarding population...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Does anyone here personally know anyone who identifies as they? 

What is it, uh I just dont understand how a person, singular, could identify as they, plural. 

Help me out here.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> How about we just call the passengers their name?
> 
> 
> To be perfectly clear, there are roughly 200,000 people in the country born as hermaphrodites or with some kind of gender anomalies.
> ...


For those hermaphrodites there DNA ? says what gender they are . If you have a H that's dna is woman the doctors need to do surgery to accelerate that look and vice versa .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You didn't even read your own link.
> 
> This is what is said regarding population...
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. From the now defunct organization


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> Lyft will come away with the LGBT community's pax


All three of them?

Zzzz......


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> And I always thought it was Ernie who went both ways.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 324738


This is the 2019 version of the 80s joke, what does Kermit finger smell like?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

XPG said:


> Why are you firing the director who has no clue about this business. Fire whoever hired her.


Okay. Fire her and her boss. They obviously have too much time on their hands to come up with this idea.



Fozzie said:


> Serious question... which one is Murray? Back in the day we had Big Bird, Oscar, Ernie and Bert, cookie monster, the counting vampire and the elephant guy. None of these oddball add-ons.


Is Murray the Autistic one? I heard they were adding one since so many kids are diagnosed with it.

Yes, the original cast of characters were great. I'm a huge Muppet fan. Luv Gonzo, Fozzie, Animal, the Swedish Chef and of course the star couple Kermit & Ms Piggy.

As a child, I didn't need anyone to tell me Bert & Ernie were boys. You could tell because that's when there were only 2 genders, not all this extra stuff.

Young-ins must be so confused today. I never thought B&E were gay. When I grew up, gay just meant happy. I miss those times without this PC crap.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> When I grew up, gay just meant happy. I miss those times without thi


It wasn't until I was in my 30s, that i started to wonder why my aunt kathy and her "roommate" lisa, shared a bed and attended family gatherings together.

As a kid I never questioned it, I spent the night at their house dozens maybe 100s of times. They used to babysit me and take me on all kinds of trips. One day it just clicked, "oh they're a couple." Still are.

Maybe I just wasn't that sharp of a kid


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Maybe I just wasn't that sharp of a kid


Nah, it just wasn't publicized and was more discreet.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft is the first ride-hailing app to ask what pronouns you use when you ride in a car, whether that's male, female, plural pronouns, or other options.
> 
> The ride-sharing service announced Wednesday that starting today for LGBTQ Pride month (that's June) and going forward, riders can add pronouns onto their profiles, and choose from five different options:
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/lyft-pride-pronoun-inclusive-ride-hailing-app.amp


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

You know, we need to sue Lyft for forcing this sexually offensive garbage down our throats. I don’t talk about sex with anyone but the one that owns the hole I’m poking. Why are they forcing me to discuss homosexualiry? Bisexuality? Ochossxuality? Seriously, that is in the bedroom shit and has nothing to do with my transporting them. What? Does their pronoun selection entitle them to a different rate? If they ID as gasbian do I get a clean up fee since those orientations are more prone to having HIV/hepatitis? 

This is bullshit that I’m a cold hearted asshole because I don’t want to go backwards 50 yrs to kindergarten and relearn my pronouns.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll still call them man or girl, I love their facial expressions when I say it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay show a source that's says otherwise.


says otherwise of what ?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> I support the LGBT community but when a pax is in my car its me or you.....the rest is irrelevant. Ill never use those pronouns in any conversation i have as the conversations are one on one.


Oh some will have a very different idea. And they'll wait for you to mess up so they can play the victim.



nonononodrivethru said:


> 329,000,000 in the US.
> 
> That's 165,000 hermaphrodites.
> 
> ...


Your point being ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yeah I know. From the now defunct organization


Bro try to flip it all you want but you really just closed your eyes then put your hands over your ears.

You have to what you believe and refuse to believe anything else, no matter the evidence at hand.

It doesn't make you more a Christian nor smarter, just less able to deal and cope with the world around you.



uberdriverfornow said:


> says otherwise of what ?


We disagreed about hermaphrodites. You guys say it's been less than 1000 in all history. I say that complete BS there's 10s-100s of thousands here in the USA right now.

I showed evidence to back my claims you and BigRed say don't believe everything on the internet but didn't show any supporting evidence.

If you have anything that contradicts what I've seen I would like to see it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro try to flip it all you want but you really just closed your eyes then put your hands over your ears.
> 
> You have to what you believe and refuse to believe anything else, no matter the evidence at hand.
> 
> ...


your evidence is that because it says so on the internet that means it's confirmed ?

the people that run the world behind the scenes are always putting lies out there to fit their agenda

i already proved it with my cigarettes logic

have you personally in your life ever heard of anyone you have ever known personally to have been a supposed hermaphrodite ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> your evidence is that because it says so on the internet that means it's confirmed ?
> 
> the people that run the world behind the scenes are always putting lies out there to fit their agenda
> 
> ...


And do tell how would you know if you ever met a hermaphrodite?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> And do tell how would you know if you ever met a hermaphrodite?
> 
> View attachment 324816


if I don't know and you don't know, then how does the internet know ? please explain


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if I don't know and you don't know, then how does the internet know ? please explain


Hermaphrodites/ intersex individuals have genital and/or sex organ deformities at birth. Usually they have to be surgically corrected, to be either completely male or female.

You can't look at someone and know that. You rather have to see the medical record or someone will have to disclose that to you, which they most likely won't.

Most people born with this horrible defect will not tell anyone especially if it was corrected at birth.

Btw this is why I kept saying this isn't related to homosexuality.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hermaphrodites/ intersex individuals have genital and/or sex organ deformities at birth. Usually they have to be surgically corrected, to be either completely male or female.
> 
> You can't look at someone and know that. You rather have to see the medical record or someone will have to disclose that to you, which they most likely won't.
> 
> ...


again, if I don't know one and you don't know one then how does the internet know if someone was one ?

I'll wait


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> again, if I don't know one and you don't know one then how does the internet know if someone was one ?
> 
> I'll wait


Medical records of birth abnormalities and medical records of corrections mostly.

https://www.hrw.org/news/2017/07/25/us-harmful-surgery-intersex-children
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5b86d22ee4b0511db3d3fd43/amp
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna923271


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Medical records of birth abnormalities and medical records of corrections mostly.
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/news/2017/07/25/us-harmful-surgery-intersex-children
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5b86d22ee4b0511db3d3fd43/amp
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna923271


neither of those articles offer definitive proof of how many babies are born with intersex

unless you consider the words "as many as....." as definitive


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> neither of those articles offer definitive proof of how many babies are born with intersex
> 
> unless you consider the words "as many as....." as definitive


Ok believe they don't exist ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ok believe they don't exist ?


here are your participants at the international intersex forum for 2013

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex#/media/File:Third_International_Intersex_Forum.jpg
i count less than 30


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Unrelated..... but to bad I'll be on Vacay this weekend for Pride here in Salt Lake City. An ok $$$ event. And more important, meet a lot of interesting characters :whistling:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft is the first ride-hailing app to ask what pronouns you use when you ride in a car, whether that's male, female, plural pronouns, or other options.
> 
> The ride-sharing service announced Wednesday that starting today for LGBTQ Pride month (that's June) and going forward, riders can add pronouns onto their profiles, and choose from five different options:
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/lyft-pride-pronoun-inclusive-ride-hailing-app.amp


That's beautiful.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> There are hundreds of thousands of people BORN WITH gender anomalies.


Much more than that! All men! We have nipples! We all start off as both genders.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Seth619navy said:


> I have so many memes to post on this, lol. I'll keep it to two this time.
> 
> View attachment 324540
> 
> ...


You're welcomed to post your memes here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/nsfw-memes.290866/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

To make things more complicated, many gays in SF are reluctant to use the word straight. On more than one occasion I have asked, at an intersection, something like, "do we go straight here or right". Some will not say "go straight" but "go forward". As if I was considering flipping the trannie oops I mean transmission into reverse and backing up.

-o:


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> your evidence is that because it says so on the internet that means it's confirmed ?
> 
> the people that run the world behind the scenes are always putting lies out there to fit their agenda
> 
> ...


You are simply wrong. Sex Genetic disorders (genetic disorders in general too) are fairly common. Most babies with both sex organs have under developed versions of one or both. Many are sterile. I can't recall the university at the moment, but they covered the most(? One of the most?) common examples - vagina and under developed/deformed penis. The penis is removed while the baby is still in the hospital.

Acknowledging that doesn't mean you agree with the gender pronoun nonsense or that someone can change gender/sex.

You CANNOT change sex. The nutters who think gender/sex is fluid are also incorrect.

That being said, if someone requests I call them he/she, I will do it. I will not use fake pronouns.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> You are simply wrong. Sex Genetic disorders (genetic disorders in general too) are fairly common. Most babies with both sex organs have under developed versions of one or both. Many are sterile. I can't recall the university at the moment, but they covered the most(? One of the most?) common examples - vagina and under developed/deformed penis. The penis is removed while the baby is still in the hospital.
> 
> Acknowledging that doesn't mean you agree with the gender pronoun nonsense or that someone can change gender/sex.
> 
> ...


i never said it wasn't possible and if you would have read the rest of the thread you would know that


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't mind people being who they are. I have an issue with Lyft thinking i have time to examine some list of preferences while driving down the street.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I just want all male pax and yes I am straight, I am tired of hearing hot women’s bullshit, not kidding lol 

Where can I opt in for that as a driver


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I'll stick with the gender neutral "paxhole":

Hold up there paxhole. No child seat for your 2 year old? No ride. ? 

Sorry paxhole, I can't pick you up at the BRIGHT RED curb under to the sign that says "NO STOPPING". I'm over here, in the clearly marked LOADING ZONE.:thumbup:

No paxhole, you can't bring your Silo cup filled to the rim with beer into my car.?

You want to eat your oil, sauce, and cheese dripping pizza in my car? No paxhole, I'm sorry, but you can't.?

What's that paxhole? You've got 6 people, 9 full sized bags and a set of golf clubs and you didn't order a luggage car? Well then, who's not going to the airport?

I'm thinking that keeping it "gender neutral" will reduce my risk of offending riders. No? :coolio:


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I have the “deaf driver” function turned on so I just wave at the passengers and give thumbs up ?


----------



## aspacepig (Jul 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is just stupid! That Marketing Director needs to be fired.


You mean the VSVP (Virtue Signaling Vice President).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

aspacepig said:


> You mean the VSVP (Virtue Signaling Vice President).


Just fire them all and start from scratch. ?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> What a relief! Now I no longer have to ask every rider whether they are male, female, transsexual, or transgender before referring to them in the 3rd person or just calling them Pat.


In my world, everybody is simply "it". Problem solved.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How to video of Uber's new protocol in determining pax's gender.


U/L is based in SF, they have magical balls.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Just call them cleatus.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Go help this planet. Before the mindless leftie minority destroy us all.



nonononodrivethru said:


> How about we just call the passengers their name?
> 
> 
> To be perfectly clear, there are roughly 200,000 people in the country born as hermaphrodites or with some kind of gender anomalies.
> ...


So to make it easier, why not the pax just expose their genitals (or lack thereof) when they enter the vehicle. That way it will be clear if it's male, female, ladyboy pre op, ladyboy post op, or a little bit of both.
Drivers illegally parked on a cross street picking up a cross gender ladyboy dressed in drag have little time to read what pronoun precious wants be called. Priority is not getting a ticket, not getting wiped out by a bus behind you, and not getting shot in road rage blocking traffic. Priority is NOT precious' pronoun choice - who GAF.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i never said it wasn't possible and if you would have read the rest of the thread you would know that


I don't read so good. I'm an Uber driver.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I definitely will not be using any odd pro nouns. sorry to break it to you but but I'm not bending over for this insanity that has ensued



Drivincrazy said:


> Lyft will come away with the LGBT community's pax while Uber sleeps on this issue. Lyft keeps clawing away at Uber's big market share. I hope they are both forced to pay fairly by trying to cut each other's throats...


 If you think that the LGBT community is bigger than the rest of the country you're sadly mistaken


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm fine with using a gender neutral pronoun. I don't think I've ever had to use a pax's pronoun toward a pax so you would need a pretty contrived scenario to even come up during a ride.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

This is only a choice for riders on their screen, it makes no difference to you as the driver so why are so many people upset?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

What's so interesting is that Lyft does not offer any of it's drivers the choice of pronoun to use when being addressed by passengers or by the Lyft algorithm that sends us all of those little b****ygrams that we are letting down the Lyft community when we don't accept a ride request that is 45 minutes away. 

I demand my right to state to Lyft pax that "hello, I am your male identified but gender neutral and fluid driver called Pat / Adrian / Gabriel / Charly. If the Lyfdiculous pax can request then so can the drivers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> And do tell how would you know if you ever met a hermaphrodite?
> 
> View attachment 324816


By actually asking a pediatrician with thousands and thousands and thousands of patients over the years, who works with six others.

But then there's a defunct organization that I should believe instead?

Okie dockie then.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> By actually asking a pediatrician with thousands and thousands and thousands of patients over the years, who works with six others.
> 
> But then there's a defunct organization that I should believe instead?
> 
> Okie dockie then.


Go ask that same pediatrician explicitly how often are hermaphrodites born.

By your reasoning they don't exist.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> What a bunch of bullshit. As if things weren't complicated enough already, now we'll need to check passenger notes for pronoun preferences, etc for each rider.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go ask that same pediatrician explicitly how often are hermaphrodites born.
> 
> By your reasoning they don't exist.


Ummm, no. It's all in your head


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

badratings said:


> I'm fine with using a gender neutral pronoun. I don't think I've ever had to use a pax's pronoun toward a pax so you would need a pretty contrived scenario to even come up during a ride.


Don't you worry. The freaks will corner you and force you into it, all the while livestreaming to YouTube, then making a complaint just to get you deactivate for sex discrimination - all for the sake of fake outrage and likes and views on Youtube.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> What's so interesting is that Lyft does not offer any of it's drivers the choice of pronoun to use when being addressed by passengers or by the Lyft algorithm that sends us all of those little b****ygrams that we are letting down the Lyft community when we don't accept a ride request that is 45 minutes away.
> 
> I demand my right to state to Lyft pax that "hello, I am your male identified but gender neutral and fluid driver called Pat / Adrian / Gabriel / Charly. If the Lyfdiculous pax can request then so can the drivers.


But the point is, who GAF? Does a bus driver know or care if pax #27 down the back row has a cock, vagina, or one of each. He could not care in the slightest - get on the bus, pay the fare, sit down and shut up, get off at your stop.

Rideshare is no different, could not care less what is or isn't in your pants or what you were born with or what you cut off or what you wish you had down there or who pays for what surgery to cut/change whatever you have down there - get in, sit down and shut the F up, get to the destination, get out, don't slam the friggin door, bank your $s. NEXT.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> This is only a choice for riders on their screen, it makes no difference to you as the driver so why are so many people upset?


I'm not upset about it. However, I think Lyft has more important issues to focus, such as problems with unaccompanied minors and driver safety.

There is no reason for this. It is solely a marketing ploy to appease to those who identify themselves in a different way. While it is good of Lyft to recognize this change in society, this is not the manner to do so.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm not upset about it. However, I think Lyft has more important issues to focus, such as problems with unaccompanied minors and driver safety.
> 
> There is no reason for this. It is solely a marketing ploy to appease to those who identify themselves in a different way. While it is good of Lyft to recognize this change in society, this is not the manner to do so.


They aren't just marketing to people who identify differently.. they are also marketing to people who ally themselves with those people - typically liberals. Lyft has always chosen this style of left-leaning marketing.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> And do tell how would you know if you ever met a hermaphrodite?


He/she refers to himself/herself as us/we.

Duh!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> He/she refers to himself/herself as us/we.
> 
> Duh!


So we've all been mistaken... they've been twins sharing the same body this whole time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So we've all been mistaken... they've been twins sharing the same body this whole time.


Seems so.

I really do not understand, why or who choose the pronoun they/them.

Twins sharing a body, that's at least fits!


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Seems so.
> 
> I really do not understand, why or who choose the pronoun they/them.
> 
> Twins sharing a body, that's at least fits!


The "Ratman" strikes again!!!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What a bunch of bullshit. As if things weren't complicated enough already, now we'll need to check passenger notes for pronoun preferences, etc for each rider.


This is just virtue signaling. It will apply to the 0.0001 percent of the people who actually would use this. 99.9999 drivers will never see this "feature" being used. This is life in 2019. 0.0001 percent of the population is dictating to the rest.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Just trying to get new passengers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They say accepting as in they want everyone to say it's natural to be gay and it's completely not. It goes against our natural instincts that we are all given at birth.
> 
> Again, I have nothing against transgenders but don't expect everyone to support it because most people don't.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe there are 200,000 people born with both sexes. It's so rare it's probably less than 1,000 in history.


Actually about 1 in 1500 to 2000 babies are born with genitalia that are not clearly male or female. And there are a lot of chromosomal variations and less obvious physical manifestations that may not be apparent at birth, if ever.

True hermaphroditism is rare but at about 1 in 83,000 live births there have been about 1000 in the last 25 years. However, that's just one form of intersex.

Maybe you should try researching instead of just assuming that because you think you're "normal" that you know that what you are is "right."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually about 1 in 1500 to 2000 babies are born with genitalia that are not clearly male or female. And there are a lot of chromosomal variations and less obvious physical manifestations that may not be apparent at birth, if ever.
> 
> True hermaphroditism is rare but at about 1 in 83,000 live births there have been about 1000 in the last 25 years. However, that's just one form of intersex.
> 
> Maybe you should try researching instead of just assuming that because you think you're "normal" that you know that what you are is "right."


as i shown in this thread already there is no reason to think that number is correct

it's just a number that has been thrown out there


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth619navy said:


> I am always polite and accommodating to most, but I will never use a made up pronoun such as "xir" or refer to a singular person as a plural pronoun (unless they are genuinely suffering from multiple personality or are Siamese twins). This story is just more corporate SJW nonsense in order for them to appear to the general public as "virtuous" and "progressive". I'm not buying it for one minute.


This. Everyday if my life this.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> as i shown in this thread already there is no reason to think that number is correct
> 
> it's just a number that has been thrown out there


I work in the Texas Medical Center (biggest in the world). I'm at MD Anderson Cancer Center now but I used to work at Baylor College of Medicine, which has a relationship with Texas Children's Hospital. There is a ethics committee which regularly deals with decisions regarding how to treat children and babies who are intersex. They deal with the families, the medical issues, whether treatment/surgery/assigning a sex is necessary or not, etc. I was in the neonatology department and each week there was an ethics meeting/talk about an ethics issue (like for example at what point do you refuse treatment of a severely premature baby--i.e. at what point are you simply torturing them?--and yes physicians can refuse even when the parents want to try everything).

Anyway, I went to many of these meetings as they were very interesting, and intersex children was a topic on more than one occasion. It's not rare and it's a lot more common than many other issues. You probably won't know in 20 years if you meet any of the babies with these issues treated at TX Children's because they'd have no reason to tell you. You're only aware of those people who LOOK different from the average. It's not as if people display their genitals or talk about the surgeries they've had (not often with a stranger anyway).

It's like a friend I had in high school who at a party told us she didn't know any gay people. There were 3 there and she had no clue. Couldn't figure out why we were laughing at her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I work in the Texas Medical Center (biggest in the world). I'm at MD Anderson Cancer Center now but I used to work at Baylor College of Medicine, which has a relationship with Texas Children's Hospital. There is a ethics committee which regularly deals with decisions regarding how to treat children and babies who are intersex. They deal with the families, the medical issues, whether treatment/surgery/assigning a sex is necessary or not, etc. I was in the neonatology department and each week there was an ethics meeting/talk about an ethics issue (like for example at what point do you refuse treatment of a severely premature baby--i.e. at what point are you simply torturing them?--and yes physicians can refuse even when the parents want to try everything).
> 
> Anyway, I went to many of these meetings as they were very interesting, and intersex children was a topic on more than one occasion. It's not rare and it's a lot more common than many other issues. You probably won't know in 20 years if you meet any of the babies with these issues treated at TX Children's because they'd have no reason to tell you. You're only aware of those people who LOOK different from the average. It's not as if people display their genitals or talk about the surgeries they've had (not often with a stranger anyway).
> 
> It's like a friend I had in high school who at a party told us she didn't know any gay people. There were 3 there and she had no clue. Couldn't figure out why we were laughing at her.


i completely understand that it is completely and totally possible as I made that abundantly clear already

i'm simply stating that it is so rare that there is no way in hell that it is 1 in 1,500 births or anywhere remotely close to that figure


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i completely understand that it is completely and totally possible as I made that abundantly clear already
> 
> i'm simply stating that it is so rare that there is no way in hell that it is 1 in 1,500 births or anywhere remotely close to that figure


And I'm saying its a lot more common than you think and I'm basing part of that on my experience working in a neonatology department in a children's hospital setting. What are YOU basing "no way in hell..." opinion on?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft is the first ride-hailing app to ask what pronouns you use when you ride in a car, whether that's male, female, plural pronouns, or other options.
> 
> The ride-sharing service announced Wednesday that starting today for LGBTQ Pride month (that's June) and going forward, riders can add pronouns onto their profiles, and choose from five different options:
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/lyft-pride-pronoun-inclusive-ride-hailing-app.amp


These guys have nothing better to do?? Besides counting their money and come up childish ideas. Oh, I get it, they are fricking High.....


----------



## AnfieldRiot (Jul 4, 2015)

No one gives a shi- what your pronoun is or who you like to F. Get in, shut up, don't be a moron and get out w/your all items and don't slam the door. 

Also, if you're a shared ride under 2 miles, I can laugh at your pronoun. Sorry, welcome to the real world.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And I'm saying its a lot more common than you think and I'm basing part of that on my experience working in a neonatology department in a children's hospital setting. What are YOU basing "no way in hell..." opinion on?


never in my life have I or anyone I know ever known anyone remotely be born intersex....period....end of story

and just because you work in the pediatric industry doesn't mean you can vouch for how many babies are actually born intersex


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is just stupid! That Marketing Director needs to be fired.


Looks like Uber heard you louder than Lyft and they fired the Chief Marketing Officer Rebecca Messina
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/07/uber-coo-chief-marketing-officer-are-out/


----------

